# Timeline for premium service BRP replacement



## Sarahelise (Mar 19, 2018)

Firstly, sorry to be another person posting about BRP replacement. Couldn't find enough specific info on this in other posts :smow:

Basically, I need to fast-track the replacement of my BRP once I return to London. I'm trying to find out roughly how long the fast-tracking process takes as I hope to continue travelling outside of the UK, ASAP after landing in London. From first applying for same-day determination at premium service centre, how long did it take to: receive a response? Receive the necessary paperwork to continue travelling? Can you travel without the BRP, if you have the paperwork? Have found it rather difficult to find this info on the Home Office site.

My purse was stolen in London right before a flight to Australia. It was only once I was in Australia that I realised I needed to cancel my BRP and arrange a replacement. But, according to the Home Office, you can't start that process until I'm physically back in the UK. I've been long-planning a long trip to Morocco that was supposed to take place shortly after returning to London. I'm planning on leaving Australia at least a fortnight earlier to try and get this sorted, so I can continue my travel plans. 

Anyone have an idea of cost aside from the initial 600 pound interview? Any help would be so damn welcomed.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

1st you need to apply for a replacement BRP visa from whoever you are now:

_If your BRP was lost, stolen or damaged outside the UK
You can’t apply for a replacement BRP outside the UK.

You’ll need a ‘replacement BRP visa’ which lets you re-enter the UK once only - you must apply online in most countries. It costs £169.

You must apply for a replacement BRP within 1 month of your return to the UK._

https://www.gov.uk/biometric-residence-permits/replace

You need both your BRP and your passport to re-enter the UK.


----------



## Sarahelise (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks nyclon, I'm aware of this  What I need to know is the timeline after this process, for the priority service, once I'm in the UK. Are you able to help with this?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you reported your BRP as stolen? That's your 1st step.

When you apply in person after you have entered the UK with your temporary BRP, it usually takes a week to 10 days for your BRP to arrive.


----------



## kuttyvimal (Jun 2, 2018)

*No appointment available*

Hi,
I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I want to apply BRP replacement for my son using premium service for a lost card inside UK. However there are no appointments available for next 45 days in any of the premium service centers, despite the high cost. I'm not getting the option to even see the calendar for availability with the new beta site. Can I just walk in with my application without an appointment and pay for premium plus walk in?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No. You can't walk in. Keep trying. Appointments open up.


----------



## kuttyvimal (Jun 2, 2018)

nyclon said:


> No. You can't walk in. Keep trying. Appointments open up.


 Thank you, I'll keep looking.


----------

